# Removing paint



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

I recently came a cross an F-4 Phantom my kids started 15-20 years ago. Ithought I would finish iot but they were rather liberal with paint. Any good way to remove paint without damaging the plastic
Thanks


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There are a number of solutions you can use.
Easy Off
Pine Sol 
Simple Green 
Castrol (I think)
But what ever you choose to go with just let the plane soak for at least 24 hours, maybe even longer considering how old the paint is.


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

Thanks
I have used simple green and castrol to remove chrome plating from plastic. I will give it a try on paint


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

While we're on the subject, what is the safest recommended method of removing paint from thin, CLEAR plastic? 
To be specific, the dome from a LM Spindrift, the interior of which I sprayed a light orange coat from a testors can about 12 years ago.


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

I use cheap automotive brake fluid to remove paint (both factory-applied and after-market) from my railroad equipment. I've heard the more expensive brake fluid will damage the plastic. As always test a small piece first. I've got plenty of units waiting to go through the stripping shop, and I've found that fresh brake fluid works best.

Good luck!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Castrol Superclean has worked best for me. I've used brake fluid. It takes longer and doesn't work nearly as well.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

jlspec,

Just remember you have to post pix of the recovery effort.  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

castrol works well on clear parts too. does not work on laquer however


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

roadrner said:


> jlspec,
> 
> Just remember you have to post pix of the recovery effort.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


I hope to get started over the Holidays if I get a couple days free


----------

